
Oatmeal fundraiser for Tesla museum is a triumph - taytus
http://boingboing.net/2012/10/07/oatmeal-fundraiser-for-tesla-m.html
======
nancyhua
This Oatmeal guy is a genius when it comes to internet psychology and going
viral. He has also figured out how to translate his talent directly into
dollars. I'm very, very impressed.

~~~
flocial
The way he balances crass humor with sonewhat profoubd psychological insights,
viral self-promotion with altruism (cancer donation, rallying against SOPA and
this) is quite impressive. I don't know of another individual quite as deft.

------
HoLyVieR
I think it's a little bit early to say it's a triumph. Isn't the end goal to
have an actual museum of Tesla at that place ?

~~~
reneherse
The goal of the campaign was to purchase the Wardenclyffe property and prevent
its demolition. It's a fundamental step on the road of creating the museum.

------
scottmey
They're obviously going to need to come up with much more money, but the fact
that they have now purchased the land is a monster step.

Really psyched to see how this plays out. Especially since I grew up on the
East End of LI and still live relatively close by.

